# Safeguard Go hybrid booster seat.



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

Do any of you have this seat? We just ordered it, while I like the sound of it (lightweight, easy-installation, 5 pt harness up to 60 pounds, and turns into booster later on), I'm bit skeptical of how it will fit in the car and how comfortable it will be.

I will be getting it soon, so we will see.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

We have it , and like it. I am not able to use seats that have the pull strap in between the legs for harness tightening, there's something about my body that I literally cannot get positioned to get them pulled tight when they're installed and the kids are in them (I've tried several kinds and had to return them) - and that's really dangerous! So we have an Evenflo Triumph for DD (with a ratcheting crank knob on the side), and we have DS in the Safeguard Go...the harness has locking sliders on the thighs to adjust the harness tightness. DS likes it just fine, too, says it's plenty comfortable.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

May I ask how old the child is it is going to be used for?

Although this is good for in a pinch/travel situtions, I don't recommend it as a primary seat as it lacks side impact protection.

It does require a top tether.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As I recall it also has low top strap heights...

-Angela


----------



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for all the input. I will see how it works out in our situation since we already bought it, and I will keep those points in mind.


----------

